# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  iz kojeg puta vam je uspio IVF ?

## andiko

pa evo baš me zanima....nešto se kuži iz odbrojavanja, ali baš da vidimo neku sistematizaciju....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

Andiko, a mogu se i ja ubacit uz zamolbu - koja je bila dg., di je uspilo, jel' bio prirodni ili stimulirani, jel' bilo prije toga trudnoća   :Embarassed: . Nadam se da se ne ljutiš.

----------


## andiko

ah može najdraža....tko će tebi što odbiti   :Rolling Eyes:   :Kiss:

----------


## ia30

A ja ću samo pozdravit sve sretnice koje budu pisale....  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

A pretpostavljam da želiš i da se jave one meni najdraže kao sanja30 -nakon 14 IVF-ova na VV-u uspila prirodno? Ako se dobro sjećam - zaštopani jajovodi, a od ovih 14 IVF-ova nisu sve naravno bile stimulacije. Bring it on, girls.

----------


## Roza

Evo ja ću prva, dijagnoza idiopatska neplodnost s velikom vjerojatnošću začepljenih jajovoda
1 beba - 7 embriotransfer na VV, nakon prirodnog IVF-a. dr. Jukić (namjerno pišem ET, jer je postupaka bilo puno više)
2 beba (još uvijek u buši   :Heart:  ) - 1 prirodni IVF, Petrova, prof. Šimunić

----------


## speranza

meni otprve na VV-u nakon jedne neuspjele inseminacije - dijagnoza je idiopatska neplodnost, iako ja onako intuitivno mislim da su mi zaštopani jajovodi

----------


## TIGY

> A ja ću samo pozdravit sve sretnice koje budu pisale....


i ja ...   :Bye:

----------


## ina33

i ja... ave, one koje ste uspjele, moruturi te salutant   :Bye:

----------


## Maxime

VV   :Evil or Very Mad:  :
- 3 inseminacije (bezuspjesno)
- 1 stimulirani IVF (bezuspjesno)

Maribor:
- 2 ICSIa (2 trudnoce s tim da jednu trudnocu na zalost nismo iznjeli)

----------


## petrili

Uspjeli iz 9. pokušaja (sih 9 puta bio IVF-ICSI stimulirani) u poliklinici IVF.
Moja princezica ima 3.5 g.
Pokušavamo još,... iza nas su još 5 neuspjelih stimuliranih postupaka i jedan neuspješan prirodnjak.
Dakle, čekala sam betu 15 puta u životu.
Ići ću opet u 9. mjesecu.  :Love:

----------


## BHany

Dijagnoza: olighoasthenozoospermia na granici azoospermie
VV
Iz 4. pokušaja (1. IVF-ICSI stimulirani, pa dva FET-a i onda uspjelo iz 2. IVF-ICSI stimuliranog)
Idemo dalje...ovo proljeće još jedan neuspjeli FET, čekamo jesen, naručeni na stimulirani  :Smile:  .

----------


## lucylu

ja PCOS sa poremecenim hormonima, MM olighoasthenozoospermia
nakon 8 bezuspjesnih inseminacija uspjeli iz 1 stimuliranog IVF-a u poliklinici Cito kod Dr Poljaka, curka nam stize u 8.mj.

----------


## bibita

inseminacija--0 bodova
1 stimulirani  IVF   :Heart:  trudnoća na VV -još uvijek ne vjerujem!!!  :Heart:

----------


## mayda

I ja ću se rado pohvaliti našim čudom jer ni sama nisam vjerovala da se može desiti i znam kako sam se veselila kad sam slične priče čitala, dakle :
Dijagnoza, sve pomalo (anovulatorni ciklusi, ciste, polipi, HPV, priraslice u jajovodima..), ali ništa konkretno.
Tijek borbe : ciljani odnosi, 6 inseminacija što pirodno, što s klomifenom - uzalud vam trud.
Nakon 3 godine i *1. IVFa* evo bebolina u buši se upravo budi i  :Dancing Fever:    a uskoro ćemo se i upoznati..još samo 28 dana! :D 
svima od srca želim veelike bete!  :Love:

----------


## anica2

Nakon 7 insemenacija (IVF Poliklinika dr. Tomić),
2 IVF ( 1.dr.Tomić, 2. dr.Pavičić-Baldani Petrova)
i dijagnoze PCOS (ovulacija jedva tri- četiri puta godišnje)
zatrudnjela priridno nakon 2 mjeseca fitoterapije.
Malac ima 2,5g.

----------


## Sonja29

Evo i ja da ponovim nešto o sebi
Dg. Sterilitas prim, Hipogonatrophihipogonadizam,
kod MM-a Noromozoospermia

Do sada 6 ciljanih uz stimulaciju ovulacije,od 3 puta uspješno ali na žalost trudnoća završava pobačajem od 3 tjedna.
1. IVF (dr.T. IVF) 46 ampula menogona,9 oplođenih od kojih su vraćena 3 ostali se prestali dijeliti,beta 0
2. IVF isto u Zg kod dr T. ,8 oplođenih, vraćena 3 ostali opet ništa kao i beta
Vidjet ćemo kako će biti sa 3 IVF-om krajem osmog mjeseca

----------


## MELISSA

DIJAGNOZA:OLIGHOASTHENOZOOSPERMIA
O4.06.2007 ICSI\PETROVA
PRVI PUT BEZ USPJEHA,SAD ČEKAMO 2 PUT,NADAM SE S VIŠE USPJEHA.ŠTO MISLITE O DOC.DR.KASUMU  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## andiko

cure, ovaj topic je zamišljen tako da trudnice napišu kad im je uspjelo, a ne da sve pišemo svoje dijagnoze. Za dijagnoze i predstavljanja imate topic od MIJE32 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=34194

----------


## lucky

Dg: oligozoospermia III 
godine: 36 (moje) i 39 (MM)

Uspjeli *iz 2. pokušaja*:

*1.* IVF/ICSI:     VV, stimulirani, 28 js, 8 smrznutih blastica (nije bio transfera neposredno iza postupka), 2 FET-a, rezultat -

*2.* IVF/ICSI:     IVF POLIKLINIKA, stimulirani, 10 js, 5 oplođenih, 3 embrija vraćena 3. dan, 2   :Heart:   kucala do 9-10 tj., 1   :Heart:  upornom se svidilo kod mene i sada u 21. tj. čini kuc-kuc

----------


## Garfy

Dg: Začepljeni jajovodi, drugo sve super

1.IVF-stimulirani - vanmaterična
FET - ništa
Femara - ništa
2.IVF stimulirani - BINGO i to blizanci s kojima ušli u 17.-ti tjedan.

----------


## Ana29

1. IVF stimulirani ( od toga 4 x FET i ništa)
2. IVF stimulirani ( 3. FET i beba u buši)
____________________________________

beba u buši nakon 7. FET-a

----------


## Ibili

Naša pričica;
ja ok, MM azoospermia kao poslijedica liječenja citostaticima. 
Bili smo dovoljno informirani pa smo prije liječenja zamrznuli sjeme čija je dijagnoza oligoasthenoteratozoospermia.
Sa takvim nalazom odlazimo na IVF polikliniku gdje nam dr. T preporučuje stimulirani IVF/ICSI.
Ulazimo u 1. postupak, dobivamo 10 js od čeka su nam vraćene dvije blastice, jedna se uspjela izboriti i sada smo u 26. tjednu. Nadam se da ćemo izgurati sretno do kraja.

Svim curama velika   :Kiss:   i da na ovoj temi uskoro bude čim više sretnih priča.

----------


## Čupko1

Ja: endometrioza (stupanj III), operirana na Merkuru 11/2006
MM: asthenoteratozoospermia (blaži do srednji oblik)

1. stimulirani IVF na VV u 03/2007 (Menopur po 3 amuple dnevno):
    - 4 jajne stanice
    - 3 oplođene
    - vraćene sve 3 drugi dan od aspiracije (jedna super, dvije malo lošije)
    - s našom (po svemu sudeći   :Grin:  ) curicom smo u 17. tjednu i sretni smo do neba!!!

Nama je uspjelo od prve (nakon 3,5 god pokušaja prirodno i borbe sa bakterijama i endometriozom), od srca vam svima (kojima već nije uspjelo) želim da slijedeći mjesec okupani suncem i morem doživite tu sreću!

----------


## golu01

Naša dijagnoza - idiopatska neplodnost.
Moje godine 38+, a od MM 37+
Odradila 5 AIH-a i 2 IVF-a i na kraju ostala trudna prirodnim putem i sada sam u 14. tjednu.

----------


## Elli

*Dg:* zacepljen lijevi jajovod ,neredovni ciklusi i rijetke ciste
*MM.*Prostatitis

*1. IVF stimulirani* (4 x FET) 
od 4 FET-a *(+)* i u 7 tjednu Missed Abort

*2.IVF stimulirani*  (2 x FET)
od 1 FET-a *(+)* i Spontani

od 2 FET-a *(+)* i evo me u 25 tjednu trudnoce 

( hvala bogu i doktorima kad postoje)

----------


## fritulica1

Baš mi se sviđa ovaj topic!  :D

----------


## rvukovi2

muž-oligoastenozoospermija

ja:
-vanmaterična -laparotomski odstranjen jajovod u kojem je bila trudnoća 
-laparoskopsko uklanjanje opsežnih priraslica s crijeva i preostalih repro. organa
1. IVF-stimulirani uz OHSS 1/2 stupanj-negativan
2. IVF-prirodnjak-negativan
3. IVF-stimulirani-negativno
4. IVF-stimulirani uz OHSS-hospitalizirana-pozitivan-blizanci, no spontani u 21. tjednu trudnoće-uzrok spontanog BHSB
3 biopsije nedometrija radi mikrobiološke obrade-izoliran BHSB i ešerihija u endometriju
-liječenje antibioticima
-laparoskopsko odstranjenje preostalog jajovoda i biopsija ciste na lijevom jajniku-nalaz biopsije pozitivan na granulozacelularni maligni tumor
-još jedna laparoskopija odmah nakon nalaza-odstranjen mi je lijevi jajnik

rezultat: 
imam samo jedan jajnik i maternicu

-nakon toga IVF u prirodnom ciklusu-negativno
-još jedan IVF u prirodnjaku odmah mjesec nakon toga-uspješan:

rezultat:
Arian, 3980/54/rođen 20. 6. 2007.

Eto sve se može ako si uporan!

----------


## ina33

Nevjerojatna si! U trenucima kad mi prisjedne u životu MPO, sjetit ću se ljudi kao što si ti i vaših priča!

----------


## sanja74

> rezultat:
> Arian, 3980/54/rođen 20. 6. 2007.
> 
> Eto sve se može ako si uporan!


  :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

*Rvukovi*  :Naklon:   stvarno ulijevaš odromnu nadu, hrabrost, ustrajnost i volju u naša   :Heart:  !   :Kiss:

----------


## ivana23

nakon tri neuspjele inseminacije u 8 mjesecu me čeka prvi IVF - stimulirani i nadam se uspješan

----------


## veda

Uspjelo nakon 4 FET-a (2 stimulacije, jedan prirodni i jedni smrzlići) na VV

----------


## ina33

veda, ubacujem se andiko (andiko, slobodno me otfikari, poslušat ću) i pitam - znači uspio je FET jednog smrzlića? Koja je ono bila dg? Hvala   :Embarassed:

----------


## pirica

*rvukovi *  :Naklon:

----------


## enya22

*rvukovi2*  :Love:

----------


## juli

kod mene u 21.god diag.neprohodni jajovodi,kod mm sve ok.
sljede 10 pokušaja ivf a bilo je i smrzliča.Između toga dvije van materične.
svi ti pokušaji su rađeni u njemačkoj ( ulm).
Zatim prirodnjak u VV,pa stimulirani ivf VV i nakon 13 godina pun pogodak

NOA,ANTE,JULIA rođeni su 17.09.03

----------


## jaspis

hvala svima na njihovim dirljivim pričama i upornosti!!!!  :Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## jana

Uspjeli iz 2.pokušaja IVF/ICSI stimulirani na VV.
Prije toga stimulirani IVF poliklinika-bez uspjeha.

----------


## MAJOLINA

1. AIH - neuspješan (grčevi odmah nakon inseminacije)
2. AIH - neuspješan (loš spermogram)
1. IVF - stimulisani, dugi protokol - neuspješan
2. IVF - tek u fazi dogovora, a nadam se da će biti uspejšan  :Kiss:   :Grin:

----------


## Dana M.

Ja ok, MM:azoospermia

IVF/ISCI, menopur (3 ampule), 25 js, 5 embrija- 1 dobar ostali lošiji, ništa zamrznuto (neznam zašto), neuspjeh. Mjesec dana od punkcije a meni bolovi veći nego na stimulacijama.Nepomaze nista protiv bolova. Navodno mora tako, ako i dalje nastave bolovi kod ginekologa. Lose iskustvo, nadam se da cu ga ubrzo zaboraviti.

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Nasa dijagnoza: idiopatska neplodnost (i zbog toga mi je bila poljuljana vjera u uspjeh)
5 godina borbe
3 inseminacije, 3 IVF-a (prvi Rijeka, drugi Maribor, treci i uspjesni opet Rijeka :D ) - u 16. sam tjednu trudnoce sa blizancima 

Pozdrav svima   :Heart:

----------


## miki

prije svega hvala na svim ovim i drugim životnim pričama na ovom forumu...ja zasad nemam nikakvih iskustava...ali upravo krećem u borbu na IVF kliniku.muž asthenozoospermia,kod mene upale,naznaka PCOS.prolaktin povišen...ali imam vjeru i nadu da će se nešto promijeniti u našem životu...možda već uskoro

----------


## sanja30

Nakon *14* IVF/ICSI - *PRIRODNO!!!!*

Dijagnoza: 
ja: jedan jajovod odstranjen (vanmaternicna), drugi začepljen
MM: oligoastenozoospermija

----------


## laky

> Nakon *14* IVF/ICSI - *PRIRODNO!!!!*
> 
> Dijagnoza: 
> ja: jedan jajovod odstranjen (vanmaternicna), drugi začepljen
> MM: oligoastenozoospermija


ovo podebljano je predivno vidjeti  :Love:  
a čestitam i na upornosti


mi se spremamo na prvi IVF a dosad samo 2 ciklusa s klomifenima(mada nekužim razlog jer je O.redovita)

----------


## AnneMary

Evo da se i ja pridružim!
Prvi stimulirani IVF/ICSI na SD-u ostvario je naše snove i naša mišica trenutno spava pored mene. 
Prethodno smo pokušavali  u pririodnom ciklusu i imali samo jedan transfer ali neuspješan.
Muževa dijagnoza je oligoasthenozoospermija ili tako nešto već je dugo nisam utipkavala.

Sretno svima i neka i vam abude iz prvog pokušaja!
 :Kiss:   vam šalje moja cura!

----------


## sarjevo

4. ICSI - IVF Poliklinika - Zagreb

----------


## niccoleta

> kod mene u 21.god diag.neprohodni jajovodi,kod mm sve ok.
> sljede 10 pokušaja ivf a bilo je i smrzliča.Između toga dvije van materične.
> svi ti pokušaji su rađeni u njemačkoj ( ulm).
> Zatim prirodnjak u VV,pa stimulirani ivf VV i nakon 13 godina pun pogodak
> 
> NOA,ANTE,JULIA rođeni su 17.09.03


ajme na ovo sam   :Crying or Very sad:    :D  :D

----------


## bruni

prvi ivf, tri zametka vratili, sva tri se ulovila i sad već imaju 7 mjeseci   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## iva_luca

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pirica

> prvi ivf, tri zametka vratili, sva tri se ulovila i sad već imaju 7 mjeseci


  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

> prvi ivf, tri zametka vratili, sva tri se ulovila i sad već imaju 7 mjeseci


Prepredivni su!!   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MAJOLINA

> prvi ivf, tri zametka vratili, sva tri se ulovila i sad već imaju 7 mjeseci


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## SNOOPY

Ciljani = *-*
2 stimulirana AIH = *-*
1 AIH u prirodnom = *-*
1. IVF (Petrova) = *-* 

Sada čekam opet AIH u prirodnom u 9. mj, a na listi sam za 2.IVF u 09/2008.

----------


## Deja2

1 IVF/ICSI SD- trudnoća- u 12 tjednu- missed abortion

nakon toga jedno 2 stimulirana i 4 nestimulirana ICSI- ja i ništa...

----------


## Pepita

E, da se i ja javim ovdje  :Love:  

Moj prvi IVF - nisu se oplodile moje zloćeste 2 js... 

idemo opet u rujnu... :D

----------


## sissi

Meni je uspio 3. IVF, a bio je 5 ET. Dobitni IVF smo obavili u Mariboru, prethodne u Zagrebu na VV.

----------


## Snjeska

Nakon 11 IVF-ova, svi stimulirani, napokon imam svoje čedo u naručju.  :Heart:  
Muka se isplatila

----------


## ina33

Snješka,   :Heart:  !

----------


## nadda

Prvi stimulirani IVF/ICSI -dvojke-Cito.
Kada vidim koliko se neki muče,neugodno mi je napisati da sam iz prvog puta uspjela.  :Embarassed:

----------


## MAJOLINA

*Snješka*  :Love:  
*
nadda*  :Kiss:

----------


## Myra2

Evo da se i ja upišem.
MM- oligoasthenoteratozoospermia, Ja- ok
Uspjelo iz četvrtog puta   :Heart:  
1. VV- stimulirani ICSI, hiperstimulacija- 30 JS. 2 FET- ništa
2. Cito- stimul. ICSI- 20 JS- vraćena 3 embrija- beta negativna
za 2 mj FET-* bingo*! Danas čula malo srce i nadam se najboljem!

----------


## odra

Evo i mene - MM asthenozoospermia, ja - hiperprolaktinemia

Prošli 6 inseminacija i 2 IVF-a, oba u prirodnom ciklusu. Nakon drugog, promijenila sam potpis  :Wink:  

Svima s ovog pdf-a želim isti kraj priče (i novo poglavlje)!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## andiko

cure, da ja dignem ovaj svoj stari topic (kad ga je Shanti već spomenula  :Kiss:  ) i dodam svoje   :Grin:  :

Uspjeh iz FET na VV, nakon jednog prirodnog i jednog stimuliranog IVF-a.

----------


## ina33

Onda da se i ja na ovome upisujem:

Ovisi kako računaš taj "put" iz kojeg je uspjelo. 

Evo kako je kod nas bilo: 

2000. - 3x ciljani odnosi i 1 inseminacija s klomifenom = 0 
MM - operacija varikokele, 0 poboljšanja 
VV: 
2002. - dolazak na VV, još jedna inseminacija s klomifenom, usred insemijnacije endometralni polip, odustanak od inseminacije 
ja operacija histeroskopija zbog odstranjivanja endometralnog polipa izazvanog klomifenom 
- 2 inseminacije s klomifenom VV = 0 
- 1 IVF = 0 
- jedan FET = 0 
- 1 IVF-ICSI = 0 
- još jedan FET = 0 
2007. - Maribor 
- 1 IVF-ICSI = beta 10 
- još jedan FET = uspjeli smo ! (beta 176 10-ti dan od transfera). 

E, sad, to se može gledat kao 3.-put (embriji iz 3. IVF-a stimuliranog) ili 6.-ti put (6.-ti transfer). 

A sad i malo statističke spike koju ja najvolim - računa se da 60% parova uspije s 4 IVF stimulacije (znači računaju se stimulacije, a ovi FET-ovi, prirodni IVF-ovi itd. baš i ne kao puni pokušaj). To bi se trebalo kao dogodit unutar 2 godine, kao svakih 6 mjeseci jedna, ali nama se 3 stimulacije razvukle na tipa 4 godine, što zbog mojih ciklusa, što zato što sam u početku odijbala IVF jer smo idiopate i kao "u redu smo", što zato što je na VV-u jedan od doktora bio doživio moždani pa se više nije moglo dinamikom svakih 6 mjeseci u postupak, nego svaku godinu dana, pa dok sam se skockala da odem i na drugu kliniku itd.
_________________

----------


## njumi

cure   :Heart:

----------


## laky

ja sam odlučila nakon 3 puta ICSI zatrudnit ću prirodno   :Smile:  ...i nema diskusije   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

gotova stvar   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

tada ću steći uvjete za mirovinu i biću najljepša umirovljenica prvorodkinja .....

----------


## fjora

kad sm odpočetka čitala topić pitala sam se zašto se andiko i ina33 ne napišu svoju trudnoću, a onda sam shvatila da je topić iz 6. mjeseca 

mm oligoastenoterazoospermija
ja ok

10 stimuliranih 
1 fet
trudnoća iz 2.(fet), 8. i 11. pokušaja
1. i 2. završile spontanim u 8. tjednu,
čekamo treću srećicu i sada smo u 14. tjednu

----------


## ZLATKA

bog curke, vidim da vas ima nekoliko u istoj situaciji kao i ja. 
Za dva dana počinjem sa davanjem pikica . Kakva su vaša iskustva? Koliko je kod vas trajalo do samog postupka? Mom je suprugu nalaz spermiograma jako loš (teški oblik oligoastenozoospermije) i kao što lječnici kažu, jedii je način da postanemo roditelji ICSI metoda (mikroinjekcija). Molim ako netko ima ista iskustva možda u Rijeci neka podijeli sa mnom.

----------


## laky

> ja sam odlučila nakon 3 puta ICSI zatrudnit ću prirodno   ...i nema diskusije    
> 
> gotova stvar    
> 
> tada ću steći uvjete za mirovinu i biću najljepša umirovljenica prvorodkinja .....


malo sam se zeznula.upalilo je iz prvog puta ukoliko se zanemari prirodnjak gdje nam je pobjegla JS:

----------


## Superman

Aaaaaaaaa....kako mi je promaknuo ovaj topic???? 

Iz prvog!  :D  Iz prvog!  :D Iz prvog!  :D 

I to još iz čistog prirodnjaka!   :Wink:

----------


## uporna

Iz nijednog.
Nakon 9 AIH i 5 stimuliranih u iščekivanju menge za 6. stimulirani ostala trudna u kućnoj radinosti. 8)

----------


## Tia

> bog curke, vidim da vas ima nekoliko u istoj situaciji kao i ja. 
> Za dva dana počinjem sa davanjem pikica . Kakva su vaša iskustva? Koliko je kod vas trajalo do samog postupka? Mom je suprugu nalaz spermiograma jako loš (teški oblik oligoastenozoospermije) i kao što lječnici kažu, jedii je način da postanemo roditelji ICSI metoda (mikroinjekcija). Molim ako netko ima ista iskustva možda u Rijeci neka podijeli sa mnom.


Zlatka, naša ivez051 je ponosna mama curice začete iz 1. ICSI-ja u Rijeci.
Ne znam koja je dijagnoza NJM ali znam da je bila loša.

Pridruži se gore na temi Potpomognuta na KBC Rijeka

----------


## fjora

> kad sm odpočetka čitala topić pitala sam se zašto se andiko i ina33 ne napišu svoju trudnoću, a onda sam shvatila da je topić iz 6. mjeseca 
> 
> mm oligoastenoterazoospermija
> ja ok
> 
> 10 stimuliranih 
> 1 fet
> trudnoća iz 2.(fet), 8. i 11. pokušaja
> 1. i 2. završile spontanim u 8. tjednu,
> čekamo treću srećicu i sada smo u 14. tjednu


joj stari topić! 
dočekali treću sreću koja ima 7,5 mjeseci

----------


## Pinky

ovo je NAJDIVNIJI topic na ovom podforumu. divim vam se mame moje i nadam se da cemo i mi ostale vasim stopama!

 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*fjora* uzivaj u svojoj srecici.Tvoja se upornost isplatila.*Laky* naravno da je prvi onaj bez ET necemo racunati  :Wink:  .*Uporna* tvoj uspjeh u kucnoj radinosti nakon svega sto si prosla me posebno raduje i daje novu nadu.  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebana_2006

Hvala onome gore pa smo uspeli iz prvog pokusaja.
Moja zvezda je "zbuckana" u 01/2007 u postupku ivf u Marboru i na svet je dosao  26.09. iste godine.
Ove godine ponovo idemo u postupak u 10 mesecu i nadamo se ponovnom uspehu(a mama potajno i blizancima)    :Grin:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Bebana* zelim ti istu srecu ponovo a i da se mami ostvari zelja.  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> *Bebana* zelim ti istu srecu ponovo a i da se mami ostvari zelja.


Potpisujem!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

iz prvog  :D  :D  :D nakon 3 AIH-a

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ne računam 1. pokušaj jer nije došlo do ET-a. Dakle iz prvog!  :D

----------


## enya22

1. trudnoca koja je zavrsila spontanim u 6. tj. - iz 2. stimuliranog IVF-a (nakon 2 AIH i 2 prirodna te 1 stimuliranog IVF-a)
2. trudnoca (sad smo u 18. tj.) - uspjeli prirodno! :D

----------


## Charlie

Nakon 6 AIH i 1 IVF iz prirodnog ciklusa, uspio je naš prvi stimulirani IVF   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Uspjeli smo iz prve (stimulirani ICSI) - nažalost bebicu smo izgubili...  :Sad:

----------


## gugi32

I mi isto iz prve i u 12.tj. missed...  :Sad:

----------


## gugi32

I mi isto iz prve i u 12.tj. missed...  :Sad:

----------


## Bebana_2006

RuziceSB,Rozalija hvala na lepim zeljama! Ja se nadam da ce nam se zelje istvariti. Hvala jos jednom.   :Heart:

----------


## martina1978

Hej curke!
Drago mi je zbog vas koje ste uspjele iz prvog puta,
nadam se da ćemo i mi čekalice vašim putem.
pusa svima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## dubicanac1

Iz prvog (stimulirani IVF )  :D  :D   :Joggler:   sad smo 17tjedana  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Tonka30

Nakon jednog neuspjelog AIH, uspjeli smo iz prvog IVF postupka na VV.
Naši duplići su u maminoj buši, rastu, sad smo u 11. tj. !

----------


## alec

mi smo uspjeli iz 5. ivf  :D . danas smo točno 14+0.
2 aih-a na samom početku ne brojim.

----------


## ZLATKA

Zlatka, naša ivez051 je ponosna mama curice začete iz 1. ICSI-ja u Rijeci. 
Ne znam koja je dijagnoza NJM ali znam da je bila loša. 

Pridruži se gore na temi Potpomognuta na KBC Rijeka



Ajme , kako je to lijepo čuti.
Baš mi je drago. Hvala ti, to mi je trebalo.

----------


## Ordep

prvi icsi , vratili 3 embrija......beta 0
drugi, vratili 2 embrija.....beta 0
treći ....čekamo....još malo ...i nadamo se velllikoooooj beti  :Razz:  
svim  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## kata.klik

3 AIH-a uz klomifene daleke 2004   0
1 ICSI na VV kod dr. L. za sada brojimo 9 tjedana

----------


## Isabel

1.IVF - 2 blastociste - 1 beba, naš mali princ - nažalost izgubili je u 32.tj.   :Crying or Very sad:  
2.IVF - 2 blastociste - 1 beba  :D - naša zvjezdica, sad smo u 15tom tjednu  :D 

Sretno   :Love: !

----------


## amel

1.ICSI, VV, dr. L.,28 stanica, hiperstimulacija, 3 FET-a
2.ICSI; VV, dr. L.,12 stanica, hiperstimulacija, transfer i BINGO (vidi potpis)

----------


## MIJA 32

nekima treća meni sedma sreća  :Laughing:  

uspio nam 7 IVF u Mb

ptičice  :Heart:   su rođene 07.07.2007. očito mi 7 sretan broj :D

----------


## ina33

Iz trećeg stimuliranog, ali 6.-tog ili 7.-mog transfera, ne sjećam se točno (svaki stimulirani je imao još i turu ili dvije smrzlića). Sve skupa, od prve dijagnostike do poroda - 8 godina, usporila nas relativna idiopatija.

----------


## sky

8. ICSI, Maribor.

Evo Leon dremucka, a Ramona cvrkuce dok mama koristi priliku da baci brzi pogled na forum i jos jednom se pohvali najsladjim bebacima na svijetu (sorry ostale mame  :Smile:  :Smile: )

----------


## Pinky

bilo bi super kad bi nase nove trudnice nesto napisale na ovom topicu   :Kiss:

----------


## vlatkapeno

ja PCOS / bez ovulacija /
bivši / asthenozospermija 50:50 
1 inseminacija  beta = 0
1 ivf (stimulirani )  beta =0 
laparoskopija ( ovarijal drilling ) 
2 ivf ( stimulirani ) beta 870 
Jan-Renato stigao 20.08 2007

----------


## petrili

Kod nas prva trudnoća iz 9.-og ivf-icsi-a, 
druga (još nisam obavila ni prvi uzv) iz 19.-og pokušaja.

Dg. ja- tek nedavno ustanovljeni problemi s trombofilijom, ostalo ok,
      mm- oligoastenozoospermia gr II.

----------


## mimi3

mi uspjeli iz 1.ivf icsi ,i sada smo 8 tjedana  :Razz:  (vv)
prije toga napravili jednu inseminaciju u Os koja nije obećavala jer je dg. mm bila teška oligoastenzoospermija. i još smo se 2 godine borili s 3 bakterije . 

a sada čekamo   :Saint:   i kad ćemo napokon čuti  :Heart:

----------


## wonderwoman

Ja - endometrioza, zapusen jedan jajovod.
2xAIH = 0
1x prirodni IVF (Zagreb IVF) = 0
1x stimulirani IVF (Cito) = 5 blastica, dvije vracene, jedna ostala i evo sad spava pored mene  :Zaljubljen:  

Uskoro idemo po seku  :Wink: !

----------


## kiara

1pokušaj Klomifen-ništa
1IVF-došlo je do HS,pa nije bilo ni aspiracije,ni ET(odustali 8DC)
2IVF/ICSI-bingo!!! leptirić ima 8 tjedana...

----------


## Pinky

> Ja - endometrioza, zapusen jedan jajovod.
> 2xAIH = 0
> 1x prirodni IVF (Zagreb IVF) = 0
> 1x stimulirani IVF (Cito) = 5 blastica, dvije vracene, jedna ostala i evo sad spava pored mene  
> 
> Uskoro idemo po seku !


ovo me je totalno raznjezilo   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanja-m

VV: 
1. polustimulirani klomifen+Gonal: 3JS, 0 oplođenih
2. stimulirani IVF ICSI -> Gonal: 17JS, 5 oplođenih, 2 FET-a, beta=0,xx
3. stimulirani IVF ICSI -> Menopur: 12 JS, 7 oplođenih, 1 FET, beta "sky-high", blizići xx i xy   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Kapric

Poliklinika IVF

ICSI br. 1 - uspjelo iz prve, curka

ICSI br. 2 - beta 0,5

ICSI br. 3 - uspjelo, čekamo braću

----------


## dorica

ja '79 - sve ok 
MM '69 - oligoaste.....nešto  :Embarassed:  
Sve na VV-u


1 ICSI - 2 trans. - ß=0

2 ICSI - 2 trans. - ß=0

3 ICSI - 1 trans. - BINGO od dvije mrvice ali spontani

           -2 trans.  -ß=0

4 ICSI -BINGO -dvije mrvice  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## BLIZU

1AIH-BETA-0
2AIH-BETA-0
3IVF-ICSI-U TJEKU AKO USPIJEM DOBITI  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## taMarelica

ja, 70'- PCOS, endometrioza
mm 63' - asthenoteratozoospermia i hypospermia

1. MB 01/08, ICSI, krvarenje deveti dan od ET-a  
2. VV 09/08, ICSI, 2 mrve, nakon 6 tjedana 1 mrva koja se pretvorila u veliki trbuh  :D

----------


## ika

evo da se i ja javim...
3 AIH (1 prirodni, 2 stimulirana)=beta 0
*1 IVF-beta 854!*....u ponedjeljak idemo na kontrolu-prvi uvz!  :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

1.  stimulirani IVF/ICSI - ß 0
2.  klomifenski IVF/ICSI - js pobjegla prije punkcije
3.  stimulirani IVF/ICSI - DOBITAN

----------


## lucija83

Evo da se i ja malo javim premda kasnim ali nema veze. ja zacepljeni jajovodi sa njim sve u redu, IVF prirodnjak iz prve nam se posrecilo sada sam u 26 tjednu i leptirica nasa raste........ pozdrav svima....

----------


## sretna35

mislim da sam prestala brojati, ali ipak

5 stimuliranih IVF-ICSI ß=0

1. prirodni uz klomifen ß=0

2. prirodni uz klomifen ß= 457, 984, 33 907 sada smo 7+4

----------


## Pinky

podizem u nadi da ce se ubrzo bar 10-ak cekalica upisati   :Kiss:

----------


## stellita

*ika* prekrasne vijesti :D 
čekalicama puno sreće!!!!

----------


## marinci

Mi smo bili na 1 IVF - dugi protokol,imala sam samo dva folikula i jednu jajnu stanicu i oplodila se ali se prestala dijelit,ipak su mi je vratili,naravno 0 bodova

1 ICSI-kratki protokol,oko 20 folikula,17 jajnih stanica,oplodeno 12,i vracena jedna morula,mrvica je odlucila ostat kod mene i evo nas u 9-tom tj   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

ovaj mi topic daje snagu! Hvala vam.

----------


## ZOJA

Nakon dijagnoze idiopatske neplodnosti,4 inseminacije,1 transfer iz prirodnog, 1 transfer smrzlića i dvije stimulacije trenutno sam u 32. tjednu trudnoće. Nemojte odustajati od doktora ali se povremeno odmorite od njih,ako treba i više mjeseci.To je bio moj recept!

----------


## BLIZU

eto 1aih-beta-0
    2aih-beta-0
    IVF
1pokusaj ivf-a -nije ni pravo poceo dobila  :Evil or Very Mad:  pre kasno
2 POKUSAJ-stimulirani vracena mi 2
 :Saint:   :Saint:  -beta se ceka

----------


## Pinky

ajmo nove nase trudnice, upisite se i pomozite psihicki nama koje smo na cekanju...  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Ja imam kratki staž - 2 AIH, beta=0
1. stimulirani, beta=0
prvi i posljednji FET od preostalih embrija nakon stimulacije=beta=707,7 i bebica i dalje raste...

----------


## ana-

1. IVF /ET stimulirani- 9js,7oplođenih sve blastociste 2 vračene ß 1222.4, druga ß 2460.7 na uzv-u imamo blizance  :D  :D  :D  :D .
trudna 5+4

----------


## Ogla

5/09 - 1x ICSI - ß 0,6

6/09 - 2x ICSI - u isčekivanju ß (9.7.)

sve u Vinogradskoj   :Heart:

----------


## nataša

VV travanj 2004, prirodni - ništa
VV listopad 2004.stimulirani- dvije blastociste, jedna se primila  :Heart:   :Love:  moja Anja

sada želimo sestricu da se za nju brinemo i čekamo betu 03.07.

----------


## rikikiki

Iz 16. postupka, ali *6.ET* - vraćen 3. dan jedan 6-stanični mališan  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

iz drugog pokušaja, ako se prvi uopće računa jer nije bilo et-a!

----------


## m1r1

Iz prvog ICSI-ja (SD), 23 gonala, 30 decapeptila, dobiveno 13 js, oplođeno 10, od 2 blastociste koje su završile u mojoj buši jedna je živahna bebica već 30 tjedana  :D

----------


## Pinky

> Iz 16. postupka, ali *6.ET* - vraćen 3. dan jedan 6-stanični mališan


ajme riki i ti si se nacekala   :Love:   bas mi je drago da si uspila   :Kiss:   :Heart:  junakinjo nasa   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

Ja: oke
MM: oligoastheno...
2 AIH =0
1 stimulirani IVF/ICSI = naša žabica stara 9+2   :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

> iz drugog pokušaja, ako se prvi uopće računa jer nije bilo et-a!


ja sam se malo požurila....nažalost, nismo uspjeli ovaj put, trudnoća se prekida u 8 tj., nema   :Heart:

----------


## srki

4 neuspjela AIH-a


1.IVF-ß-5.0

2.IVF-ß-4728
KBC RIJEKA OBA DVA PUTA

----------


## dani39

kod mene 2xAIH( u 2 i 4 mj.)testovi s minusom

sada u 6.mj 1xIVF stimulirani(29 gonala) beta pokazuje da sam trudna

sve na VV

----------


## mala zvončica

Iz 1. stimuliranog IVF-a, samo daj Boze da stignemo sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

[quote="rvukovi2"]muž-oligoastenozoospermija

ja:
-vanmaterična -laparotomski odstranjen jajovod u kojem je bila trudnoća 
-laparoskopsko uklanjanje opsežnih priraslica s crijeva i preostalih repro. organa
1. IVF-stimulirani uz OHSS 1/2 stupanj-negativan
2. IVF-prirodnjak-negativan
3. IVF-stimulirani-negativno
4. IVF-stimulirani uz OHSS-hospitalizirana-pozitivan-blizanci, no spontani u 21. tjednu trudnoće-uzrok spontanog BHSB
3 biopsije nedometrija radi mikrobiološke obrade-izoliran BHSB i ešerihija u endometriju
-liječenje antibioticima
-laparoskopsko odstranjenje preostalog jajovoda i biopsija ciste na lijevom jajniku-nalaz biopsije pozitivan na granulozacelularni maligni tumor
-još jedna laparoskopija odmah nakon nalaza-odstranjen mi je lijevi jajnik

rezultat: 
imam samo jedan jajnik i maternicu

-nakon toga IVF u prirodnom ciklusu-negativno
-još jedan IVF u prirodnjaku odmah mjesec nakon toga-uspješan:

rezultat:
Arian, 3980/54/rođen 20. 6. 2007.

Eto sve se može ako si uporan![/quot

suze su mi potekle...svaka cast na upornosti!!!!!!! cuda postoje!!!  :Love:

----------


## SNJEZANA72

ja ok
mm oligoast. - operacija varikokele - ništa
1 stimulacija gonalima VV - 21 js - zamrznuti zbog hiperstimulacije
1 ET - beta 0
2 ET - beta 0
3 ET - beta 2
4 ET - beta 580, stigao Borna 01.09.2008. 
- nemamo više smrzlića

----------


## Music78

Mi uspjeli iz 1. stimuliranog IVF-a (dugi protokol-17xDecapeptyl,26xMenopur,1xOvitrelle,2xChoragon,Ut  rogestani i Estrofemi)
Punkcija 3 oocite,2 zametka (6st) vraćena.Stiže bebač :D

----------


## Blami

ja-ok
mm-teška oligoastheno...

1.IVF/ICSI 7/08 kratki protokol menopur + decapeptyl= 7 odličnih zametaka od kojih je vraćena 1 blastica (ništa smrznuto) ß= 0
2. pokušaj IVF 8/08 prirodni ciklus = prazna JS
3. IVF/ICSI 2/09 dugi protokol decapeptyl + gonal = 11 JS lošije kvalitete od kojih je samo 2 peterostanična embrija vraćeno 3. dan, ß 21.dan=0
4. IVF/ICSI 3/09 klomifenski ciklus nakon stimuliranog, samo jedna JS od samog početka, oplođena i 3. dan vraćen šesterostanični embrij, očekivanja nikakva a kad ono ß 20. dan >5000, sada smo u 35. tjednu i jedva čekamo susret sa našom malom mišicom  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> ovaj mi topic daje snagu! Hvala vam.


ajde molim te upiši se konačno  :Grin:

----------


## Blekonja

> ajde molim te upiši se konačno


i ja kažem!!!!!

----------


## bublica3

> i ja kažem!!!!!


Drage moje preduhitrile ste me!

1. 1 AIH - ß 0
2. 2 AIH - ß 0
3. 3 AIH - ß 0
4. 1 IVF - ß 0 (suprefact+gonali)
5. 1 FET- ß 0 
6. 2 IVF - ß 0 (decapeptyl+gonali)
7. 3 IVF - ß *236,8* (femara+menopuri)

----------


## osijek

Ja OK, MM Cryptozoospermia
*1 IVF/ICSI*
 aspirirane 4 JS od toga 3 zrele,
 oplođene sve tri, 
 3 dan vračena 2 osmostanična i 1 šestostanični zametak, 
 18 dan beta > 5000,
 primile se sve tri,
 naše tri curice rođene prije vremena ( vidi potpis )

Čekamo 2 IVF/ICSI 05/10...

----------


## andreja

3×AIH-neuspjelih,1 stimulirani ivf-ß 0,00,1 prirodni ICSI-ß 0,00 I 2 stimulirani ICSI-ß 448,7-BINGO!

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Dijagnoza: muška neplodnost
3 inseminacije u Puli
2 IVF - ICSI i drugi je bio uspješan u KBC Rijeka - iz 2 vraćena zametka rodio se sin koji sada ima 14 mjeseci  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Nakon *14* IVF/ICSI - *PRIRODNO!!!!*
> 
> Dijagnoza: 
> ja: jedan jajovod odstranjen (vanmaternicna), drugi začepljen
> MM: oligoastenozoospermija



ovo je nesto  sto  ti daje snagu  i  *nikad, nikad *   ne treba odustati.......cure  pisite   ova se tema zapostavila

----------


## crvenkapica77

*sanja 30,*  jedan jajovod  odstranjen a drugi zacepljen i USPJELA PRIRODNO  !! wow!!

ja sam vas procitala i  skuzila  da  se najvise  trudnoca  desilo iz  *2.IVF*  ili  to ja sebe tjesim  i dajem si nadu    :Smile: 
a za one  zene, majke,  koje nisu odustale i po 10-12-14  IVF odradile   SKIDAM KAPU  !!  *svaka vam cast  na upornosti  i vjeri


volim ovu temu .... pisite na njoj
*

----------


## runi

8 pokušaj,
6 transfer, 3 dan, četverostanične mrvice koja se upravo budi i čeka mamu da ga nahrani!
Ovaj put sam vjerovala i čvrsto odlučila da ću biti trudna i uspjelo je!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

runi, rodila si na moj rođendan, ko arkanica lani  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Evo da se i tu prijavim.
Nakon 3 neuspjela AIH-a, u 07/2010 sam išla na *prvi* stimulirani (menopur, 2ampule) IVF. 3. dan su mi vraćene jedna sedmo i jedna osmostanična mrva i 14dnt ß=662... 16dnt ß=1632  :Very Happy: 
Još uvijek u nevjerici čekamo prvi pregled  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

samo 2 ampule menopura ili 2 dnevno?

----------


## cranky

Decapeptyl od 1. do 12. dana
Menopur 2 ampule dnevno od 3. do 12. dana  :Wink:

----------


## tini

Ja endo, "low responder" (nikad više od tri folikula i 2 js. )
MM sve ok ali zadnje 2 god i spermiogram varira
 Nakon 15 prirodnih ivf-ova ( što prirodnih, klomifen, femara ) i 3 stimulirana postupka (bilo je i dugih i kratkih protokola)
Moj 4. stimulirani postupak ili 20. ivf urodio plodom...beta 1073...čekamo prvi uzv...nadamo se da će biti sve ok

----------


## klara

Evo da i ja upišem.
Sunčica je začeta u 6. stimuliranom ICSI-u. Sad smo prošli 2 stimulirana za drugu bebu, računam da je drugi još u tijeku jer nas čekaju smrzlići.

----------


## Pinky

> Ja endo, "low responder" (nikad više od tri folikula i 2 js. )
> MM sve ok ali zadnje 2 god i spermiogram varira
>  Nakon 15 prirodnih ivf-ova ( što prirodnih, klomifen, femara ) i 3 stimulirana postupka (bilo je i dugih i kratkih protokola)
> Moj 4. stimulirani postupak ili 20. ivf urodio plodom...beta 1073...čekamo prvi uzv...nadamo se da će biti sve ok


oj joj, svaka čast! i ja sam low responder sa 3 folikula i 2-3 js.... ala me čeka dug put...

----------


## Mali Mimi

da i ja sam si to pomislila isti slučaj nikad više od 3 j.s. a u zadnje vrijeme sa ful stimulacijom dobijem i 2.
Ono što me čudi kod* tini* je da nije neki prirodnjak upalio nego baš stimulirani.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tini jesi sve postupke obavljala u Rijeci ili?

----------


## tini

Da svi su postupci bili u Rijeci...nemojte se bedirat...moji embriji su bili kvalitetniji iz prirodnih postupaka ali eto valjda je onaj gore htio da to bude baš sada iz ovog stimuliranog...nem pravila...

Želim vam što prije pozitivne bete !!!

----------


## tini

Zaboravila sam napomenuti da je meni godinama i FSH bio iznad gornje granice- 19 a onda sam imala period kad je bio 50 i svejedno sam ovulirala...pred godinu dana stvarno neznam kako i sašto FSH se spustio u normalu...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tini poslala sam ti pp

----------


## tini

Samo mi javi jel ti stigao odgovor jer dugo nisam bila na forumu pa mi je sve čudno i nemam prikazan odgovor u poslanim porukama pa neznam da li si dobila !

----------


## H2O

Ne znam jesam ja već pisala na ovoj temi...
moj prvi IVf je urodio plodom,brojim 8 dana do termina :Yes:

----------


## tally

http://www.ivfpredict.com/

----------


## delfin

> http://www.ivfpredict.com/


Ovo sam vidjela neki dan u novinama. Kada pod dijagnozom označim opciju oštećini jajovodi,šanse za uspijeh po postupku ispadaju gotovo pa duplo manje nego kod žena bez te dijagnoze. I ja imam problem s jajovodima i radi ovakvih informacija sve više razmišljam o tome da se opet podvrgnem laparoskopiji. Tada bih, naravno, inzistirala da ih izvade. Ima li koja istomišljenica?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni ispada oko 20% šanse po IVF-u a imala sam 7 neuspjelih pokušaja, mislim da su meni i previše optistično prognozirali ili imam toliko loše sreće?
Delfin koliko si puta pokušavala IVF-om? Ako si imala više nuspjelih stimulacija onda možda to ima smisla.

----------


## delfin

*Mali Mimi,* iza sebe imam tek jedan neuspijeli postupak s Femarom. No, kako sam ja imala hydrosalpinx koji je odstranjen ( ali ne i cijeli jajovod),puno sam o tome čitala i gotovo sve statistike pokazuju da žene s problematičnim jajovodima imaju manje šanse za 50 posto po ivf-u. Nije mi jasno zašto nam onda ne odstrane kompletan jajovod, kad on ionako više nije u funkciji za prirodno začeće a za ivf može raditi probleme.

----------


## crvenkapica77

kakve sad ima veze jajovod sa IVF ??

----------


## delfin

*Crvenkapice,* žene koje imaju hydrosalpinx ( toksičnim sadržajem ispunjen (uglavnom) dio jajovoda oko fimbrija) imaju manje šanse u ivf postupku jer se smatra da ta toksičnost curi u maternicu i onemogućava inplantaciju embrija.

----------


## tally

> *Crvenkapice,* žene koje imaju hydrosalpinx ( toksičnim sadržajem ispunjen (uglavnom) dio jajovoda oko fimbrija) imaju manje šanse u ivf postupku jer se smatra da ta toksičnost curi u maternicu i onemogućava inplantaciju embrija.


to nisam znala...mislila sam postavit isto pitanje kao crvenkapica!  Ja nemam jajovode, (odstranjeni), a sto se  IVF-a tice, to je ionako nebitno! Svašta cemo mi tu naucit...postajemo MPO profesionalci  :Smile:

----------


## tally

> Ovo sam vidjela neki dan u novinama. Kada pod dijagnozom označim opciju oštećini jajovodi,šanse za uspijeh po postupku ispadaju gotovo pa duplo manje nego kod žena bez te dijagnoze. I ja imam problem s jajovodima i radi ovakvih informacija sve više razmišljam o tome da se opet podvrgnem laparoskopiji. Tada bih, naravno, inzistirala da ih izvade. Ima li koja istomišljenica?


Možda je problem što nema takve dijagnoze (da nema jajovoda)u ovom "testiranju" jer meni ispada da su mi duplo vece sanse kad mi je dijagnoza "više razloga", nego samo jajovodi! 
Mislim da bi ti doktori to odmah savjetovali, da se slažu s tim činjenicama...ne znam što bi ti rekla...

----------


## tally

slažem se s ovim što je* mali mimi* napisala u vezi stimulacije! 
a jel vam ijednom došlo do oplodnje?
Mali mimi, koja je tvoja dijagnoza?

----------


## delfin

*Tally*, koju god da dijagnozu izabereš u ivf-predict, svaka će pokazati boje šanse od one - oštećeni jajovodi. Ne treba taj izračun doslovno shvatiti,no ipak, ja se pitam zašto su šanse kod te dijagnoze manje a jajovodi se nebitni za ivf?

----------


## tally

Pa to i meni nije jasno,iako  mojih nema...pa nema frke, hahaha! al doktri daju jako dobre šanse kod takve dijagnoze! Mi cemo se vodit tom činjenicom  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

zachatavate temu, prebacite se negdje drugo pliiiiiz

dakle : nakon 3 aih i 4 icsija, 5. icsi (picsi) je bio dobitan. prvi puta blastice, 2 vraćene, beta 12dpt 859, danas trudna 10 plus 3 sa 2 bebaća.

ja low responder, mm oligoasthenozoospermija, 37 i 38 godina

----------


## katka22

Ne mogu vjerovat da sam tek sad naišla na ovu temu...
Dakle, 
ja: jedan jajovod, drugi začepljen
MM: asthenozoospermia
*1.IVF/Icsi* - (2005. VV): *Uspješan* ( + 7 smrzlića ) 
2. Fet: VM u toku postupka, svejedno obavljen ET, nisu primijetili VM...( nema više smrzlića + nastupio na snagu novi zakon...)
Ja: nema ni drugog jajovoda...
3. Idemo po bracu ili seku i nadamo se ponovnom uspjehu...što ćeš, prokleti optimist!!!

----------


## katka22

[/QUOTE]1.IVF/Icsi - (2005. VV): *Uspješan* ( + 7 smrzlića )[QUOTE] 
Ovo uspješan se naravno odnosi na mog sinčića... :Heart:

----------


## katka22

> *1.IVF/Icsi* - (2005. VV): *Uspješan* ( + 7 smrzlića )


Ovo, uspješan se naravno odnosi na mog sinčića...

----------


## kinki

Počeli radit na bebi 2004. 
4AIH
Jedan prirodnjak, jedan sa gonalima, jedan sa femarom i dva sa menopurima IVF-a.
Uspio 5. pokušaj uz 1 menopur dnevno od 3. do 9. dana ciklusa :Smile:   (Supresija decapeptyle od 2. dana ciklusa.)   Sad sam trudna 4 mjeseca!

----------


## seka35

mi se borimo 18 godina 
 nakon 5-og puta je uspjelo
 (1 ivf ,3 fet-a sve u mb i dobitni  5 je ljubljana Icsi)

----------


## Mojca

Nakon 2 godine pokušavanja u kućnoj radinosti i 6 mjeseci obilaženja IVF klinika i "biranja", uspijeli iz prvog ICSI-a u Citu.  :Smile:  
Stimulacija od 2. dc do 9. dc, po 4 menopura i 1 cetrotida 8. i 9. dc, 5 folikula, 3 js, 2 blastice i 1 6-stanični zametak. 

Beta 11. dpt 165,5. U 6. tjednu očaralo nas je jedno srce koje kuca. Još uvijek ne znamo kojoj sretnoj zvijezdi da zahvalimo za ovu sreću.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

dižem, 

meni uspjelo iz trećeg stimuliranog.

----------


## Gabi25

> dižem, 
> 
> meni uspjelo iz trećeg stimuliranog.


I ja se nadam ovakvom raspletu :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Isto treći stimulirani (pravi stimulirani, kakvi su se prije radili), tj. iz smrznutih embrija trećeg stimuliranog, iz tog svježeg postupka je bila prva biokemijska (beta 9), nakon toga beta 167 u FET-u i to je bilo OK.

----------


## Charlie

Prvi put iz prvog stimuliranog (nakon 6 AIH i 2 prirodnjaka) a sad drugi put još uvijek ništa nakon 1 FET-a, 1 Klomifen+Gonal, 1 prirodnjaka, 1 novozakonskog stimuliranog i u tijeku je 2. prirodnjak...

----------


## leda

Nama je uspio 9. stimulirani postupak. Nakon 8 stimuliranih ICSI postupaka (uvijek mali broj jajnih stanica i samo jednom jedna blastocista) otišli u Beč gdje je uspio naš 9. IMSI postupak. Kod nas je dobitno bilo to što smo promijenili cijeli postupak stimulacije i lijekove te smu radili IMSI, a ne ICSI. U prijašnjim postupcima samo po 4 jajne stanice, a sad čak 10. Prije samo jedna blastocista nakon 4. postupka, a sad čak 5. Jedna od tih blastica upravo spava u svom krevetiću.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> dižem, 
> 
> meni uspjelo iz trećeg stimuliranog.


i ja se nadam  da ce meni biti  treca  sreca   :Smile:

----------


## Makica

evo, da se i ja upisem ovdje...jos uvijek s nevjericom ....
dakle, 1. stimulirani menopuri/decapeptyl-ET3d 3JS- beta0
         2.prirodni ciklus- pazns js
         3. femara-prazna js
         4. stimulirani, menopuri/decapeptyl ET3d 3JS-beta 11dpt 137,5, 14dpt 879, uzv 18dpt 2 gest vrecice, lijepe, pravilne, jednake...
            sutra mi je slijedeci uzv, zelim cuti srceka!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Podižem malo ovu temu, vrijeme da se upišu nove trudnice

----------


## andream

Prvi put - nakon 2 aih, jednog stimuliranog (dobitan FET)
Drugi put - nakon jednog stimuliranog, dva aih, jednog femarskog (dobitan drugi stimulirani ICSI)

----------


## Mojca

Prvi ICSI. 
Dijagnoza idiopate. Kod mene jedan jajnik gotovo van funkcije, miomi, a kod MD-a varirajući spermiogram od OAT do pristojnog.

----------


## bugaboo

Uspio nam 4. ICSI (2. stimulirani dugi protokol), nakon 1. ICSI klomifen i par Gonala, 2. ICSI  stimulirani dugi protokol, 3. ICSI s odmrznutim JS. Prije dobitnog ICSIja pokusali s preostalim krio JS, ali nisu prezivjele odmrzavanje pa taj postupak niti ne brojim.

----------


## Šiškica

1.     Klomifemski AIH -0
2.     Klomifemski AIH -0
3.     polustimulirani IVF -0 (bez js)
4.     stimulirani IVF-0  (ET 1 embrija)
5.      polustimulirani IVF -0  (ET 2 embrija)
6.      sekundarni ISCI -0 ( bez ET)
7.       stimulirani IVF - (ET 2 embrija)dobitni.. nosim curicu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sumskovoce

1. ICSI u kratkom protokolu (decapeptyl + menopur) 
2. ICSI u dugom protokolu (opet dec + menopur) - čekamo dva dečka 
Kod nas dijagnoza teška oligo-astheno

----------


## sbonetic

Uspjeli iz 4 stimuliranog, rezultat u potpisu!!!

----------


## Toli

1. AIH - 0
2. AIH - 0
3. IVF (stimulirani) - ET 1 8st zametak = rezultat 0
4. IVF (stimulirani) - ET 1 blastica = rezultat  :Smile: ..... u čekanju jednog dječaka  :Smile: 

Dakle, uspjeh iz 2. IVF.

Ja low responder, on teratozoospermia.

----------


## andiko

Ajme.....koji topik iz naftalina...prije moje prve trudnoce

Oligoastenozoospermia

1. Beba - 1. Fet, nakon 1 stimuliranog s menopurima i 1 prirodnog
2. Beba - 2. Klomifenski IVF
3. Beba - prirodno i neplanski

----------


## ValaMala

Ja - policistični jajnici, mm - ok

3 IVF-a VV (1.IVF klomifeni, 2.IVF klomifeni + par gonala, 3.IFV 12 gonala)

4. IVF Ljubljana/Postojna dr. Reš (oko 14 gonala, 10js, 4 blastice = 2 vraćena embrija + 2 smrzlića) 

*BINGO!*

*1 bebica u maminoj buši, evo nas u 24tt!*

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Dg. MM oligoasth/oligozoo
      JA trombofilija

1. IVF-bikemijska trudnoća (11 j.s.) 2 blastice vraćene; 
2. IVF (prirodnjak) - bez j.s.
3. IVF - 18 j.s. 3 blastice vraćene - beta 0
4. IVF (sekundarni) - beta 0
5. IVF (sekundarni) - beta 10 dnt 23; 16 dnt 420....rezultat cura u trbuhu...vrlo živahna  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Prvi pokušaj: 1. pokušaj - VII. mj ove godine-klomifen+ICSI= jedan mali dječak iz potpisa
on 39,  teratozoospermia (1-5 % morfološki ispravnih oblika)
ja 40 i pol godina, ostalo u redu  :Smile:  (FSH 6, LH 5, AMH 24)

----------


## Cranberry

Iz 4. Icsi - trudna 6+2  :Smile: 

3 pune stimulacije, jedna klomifenska

----------


## nety

2 ivf 20 i nekaj gonala i jedno 6-7 menopura sad 8+4 imamo malo srce

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajde nove trudnice i mame upišite se na ovu zaboravljenu temu  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Trudnoća iz 3. pokušaja IVF/ICSI.

----------


## Sonja29

trudnoća iz 18. pokušaja. Moja M. sada ima 5 mjeseci i uskoro se spremamo u nove postupke

----------


## amyx

3 x AIH, 3 x IVF- od toga 4 transfera( imali smrzlice, imamo jos), dvije trudnoce, jedna zavrsila u 10 tt, a druga 2 loptice spavaju u svom kreveticu

----------


## anddu

8 IVF/ICSI. Danas smo 18+4tt

----------


## leeloo77

2 AIH - ništa
1. IVF -trudnoća i kiretaža u 10 tj
2. IVF - trudnoća i porod blizanaca u 25 tj.
3. FET - ništa
....guramo dalje...

----------


## kitty

1. IVF - biokemijska
sekundarni - ništa
2. IVF - trudnoća, danas 36+6 tt

----------


## sejla

1. IVF-ICSI, 33+3 tt  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

5 x AIH-0
1 SPONTANA TRUDNOĆA-missed ab u 11. tt  :Crying or Very sad: 
1. IVF-  :Heart: , danas 33+0

----------


## Mury

Ovako:
05/2009 - stimulirani ICSI (biokemijska)
07/2009 - FET (beta neg.)
10/2009 - klomifenski ICSI (nema ET)
03/2010 - stimulirani ICSI (beta neg.)
04/2010 - sek,ICSI (nema transfera)
05/2010 - polustim. ICSI (nema ET)
06/2010 - klimifenski ICSI ( beta neg.)
01/2011 - spontana trudnoća ( biokemijska)
05/2011 - stimulirani IMSI/PICSI (beta neg.)
06/2011 - spontana trudnoća ( vanmaternična, odstranjen lijevi jajovod)
10/2011 - sek. ICSI (beta neg.)
03/2012 - polustimulirani IVF (missed.ab. u 8 tt.)
*10/2012* - stimulirani IVF (dobivene 4 j.s., dvije se oplodile, vraćene dvije dvodnevne mrve dvostanična i četverostanična), obje se uhvatile i danas smo točno 15 tt  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ...i ovaj put vjerujem da guramo do kraja!!!

----------


## alma_itd

2 X ICSI 
3 X FET...Ovaj zadnji FET nam je bio i dobitni(nemamo vise smrzlica)

----------


## bamilic

Iz 1. pokušaja, tri oplođene jajne stanice, 2 smrznute zajedno, a vraćena jedna 5 dana stara blastocista i evo me u 11. tjednu trudnoće

----------


## Mia Lilly

Dijagnoza: Oligoasthenoterato..

1. stimulirani ICSI - ništa
2. stimulirani ICSI - biokemijska
3. polustimulirani ICSI - biokemijska
4. polustimulirani ICSI - ništa
5. polustimulirani ICSI - biokemijska
6. polustimulirani ICSI - vraćena 3 četverostanična embrija drugi dan + fragmin - rođena jedna savršena beba

----------


## 123beba

mi smo imali puno sreće i naša mrvica se primila iz prvog IVF/ICSI... vraćene su nam 2 mrvice, no kuca nam jedno srce... Sada smo 16+3  :Smile:

----------


## La-tica

sve je u potpisu  :Very Happy:  
danas 16ti tjedan  :Heart:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Uspio je 4. IVF, ali nažalost na kratko. Kiretaža u 8tt.
...idemo dalje...

----------


## mravak

Prvu bebicu smo dobili iz 4.ICSI....

Druga bebica -prošli 2 IVFa i još je nema -ali ne odustajemo!!!

----------


## Ela28

Treća sreća  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Drage sve/dragi svi,

ovdje stavljam poziv za *snimanje emisije 8. kat - Danijela Trbović - tema: svemu usprkos",* snimanje je u četvrtak, 31.01. u 12 sati u Zagrebu u  HRT-ovoj zgradi, ali nije nužno da osoba bude iz ZG, plaćaju putne  troškove.

* Trraži se osoba/par koji iza sebe ima nekoliko pokušaja i nije odustala i koja je na koncu zatrudnjela i rodila bebicu iz MPO-a.* 


*Ovo je izvrsna prilika za senzibiliziranje javnosti,* vrhunska prilika da progovorimo o neplodnosti, o samim postupcima, o NE-odustajanju, o teškom putu i sve ino što ide uz MPO.

Molim da se javite na PP ako ste voljni odraditi ovu emisiju!

----------


## MalaMa

1. stimulirani IVF od 3 zametka ništa
2. prirodni IVF- 1 stanica- BINGO- curka. sad smo u 22 tt.

----------


## Loly

Mi azoospermija:
10/2009  stimulirani ICSI - dobitni - imamo već 2 ipo godinice  :Zaljubljen: 
08/2011  Fet - ništa
04/2012  stimulirani ICSI - ništa
11/2012  polustimulirani ICSI - ništa
Uskoro ponovno po bracu/seku  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

10/2008 1. IVF - curka 3,5g
a za drugu bebicu smo prosli 9 IVF postupaka i ništa još

----------


## matto

Ne mogu vjerovati da se nisam ovdje upisala pa dodajem:

  4AIH od toga prvi uspješan, ali trudnoća se nije održala

  5. IVF/ICSI ....dječak sa zvijezde,



  Zbog svih koju vjeruju da je blascista jamac uspjeha često ponavljam:
 u 4. IVF-u vraćene dvije blasciste, savršene, pa ništa 
u 5. IVF-u vraćena dva osmostanična, pravilna, bez fragmentacija i uspjeh :Wink: .

----------


## Ginger

prva curka iz trećeg pokušaja (uspješan je bio prirodnjak ICSI, nakon neuspješnog stimuliranog)

druga curka iz prvog stimuliranog ICSI-a

----------


## Jesen82

Izgleda da se nisam nikada upisala. Uspjelo nam iz prvog stimuliranog IVF-a nakon dve neuspješne AIH. Neki dan smo slavili 15 mjeseci :Love:

----------


## patuljchica

Evo i naše statistike:
dijagnoza: balansirana translokacija kromosoma kod mm, a ne pomaže (iako službeno nije naša dijagnoza neplodnosti) moja adenomioza i još nekoliko mioma...
10/2009 - prirodna trudnoća - biokemijska
01/2010 - prirodna trudnoća - biokemijska
03/2010 - prirodna trudnoća - biokemijska
05/2010 - AIH - trudnoća - biokemijska
08/2010 - prirodna trudnoća - blighted ovum - kiretaža u 9 tt
04/2011 - ICSI/PGD (full stimulacija i sumnja u OHSS) - *bingo*! par dana prije Nove godine stigla je mamina i tatina princeza

U odnosu na *Kadaunin* poziv - mislm da mi nismo baš neki primjer, u biti, mi smo uspjeli iz prvog "pravog" pokušaja, samo kad smo dobili dijagnozu...

----------


## Adikica

3X AIH neuspješno
 1XIVF-ICSI  stimulirani ,prokrvarila nakon bete , vraćene 2 blastociste 
 1X IVF-ICSI stimulirani kiretaža u 8 tjednu trudnoće , vraćene 2 blastociste 
 1X FET , vraćene 2 blastociste , rodio se mali "J" :Heart:  i radost najveća.
 CITO i dr.Poljak Hvala Vam.

----------


## lovekd

1.IVF-ICSI 2/2011. beta 0,6
2. IVF-ICSI 2/2012. rezultat - prekrasna princeza od 2 i pol mjeseca koja sada spava u svome krevetiću  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

> 1.IVF-ICSI 2/2011. beta 0,6
> 2. IVF-ICSI 2/2012. rezultat - prekrasna princeza od 2 i pol mjeseca koja sada spava u svome krevetiću


Zaboravila napisati - postupci u VV, dr. Alebić!
Oba stimulirana - prvi gonali, drugi menopuri!

----------


## Morin

1. ICSI - dugi protokol - 22 tt

Dg. OAT, postupak s krio sjemenom, SD

----------


## MASLINA1973

AIH - ništa,
ICSI - stimulirani - ništa
ICSI prirodni, bez ikakvih stimulacija - i evo je, spava u kinderbetu :Smile: 
Sve na SD!

----------


## venddy

3xAIH   nista
1. IVF trudnoca, miss u 10. tt
jos 4xIVF i 2xFET  dvije biokemijske
6. IVF evo nas u bolnici cekamo kad ce se odlucit da nas porode

----------


## Mala Maja

Prvi IVF u Vinogradskoj je rezultirao bebolincom koji spava na meni dok ovo tipkam, rođen je 07.02.2013. kao veliki dečko od 4200 g i 54 dug, pravi mamin komad! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo da se i ja pribilježim, sad smo ušli u 2. tromj., kod nas je lista malo poduža:
- 3 AIH- ništa(RI)
1. IVF klomifenski, ET 2 embrija-ništa(RI)
2. IVF klomifenski ET 1 embrij-ništa(RI)
3. prirodni IVF- nema ET-a(VV)
4. IVF stimulirani ET 2 embrija- ništa(VV)
5. IVF polustimulirani -nema ET-a(vv)
6. IVF stimulirani ET 1 embrij- ništa (Mb)
7. IVF polistimulirani -nema ET-a (Vili)
8. IVFklomifenski ET 2 embrija- ništa (RI)
9. IVF stimulirani ET 2 embrija ništa (RI)
10. pokušaj sa smrznutim j.s.- nema ET-a(RI)
11. IVF prirodni ET 1 embrij - ništa (RI)
12. IVF prirodni - nema Et-a(RI)
13. IVF stimulirani ET 1 embrija(RI)
14. IVF prirodni - trudnoća(RI)

 dg. moja endometrioza, mm varirajući spermiogram od normo. do teške oligoastheno.

----------


## kristina1977

Prvi IVF dobivena jedna jajna stanica,koja je vraćena 3.dan iz koje je rođena prekrasna curica od 5.040g koja sada ima mjesec dana!

----------


## nirvana

Mi smo dočekali trudnoću nakon 6 stimuliranih, 3 prirodna postupka i 3 FET-a. Dakle 7.stimulirani je bio uspješan i naša curica sada ima 8 mjeseci!

----------


## niki78

Trudnoća iz 3. pokušaja (ICSI)

----------


## ines31

Mislim da se nisam upisala, 1 IVF  stimulirani bio uspješan (prije toga 2 IVF iz prirodnog ciklusa), tri vraćena, dobili našeg zvrka (ima energije za troje :Smile:  :Heart: )

----------


## Mury

> Ovako:
> 05/2009 - stimulirani ICSI (biokemijska)
> 07/2009 - FET (beta neg.)
> 10/2009 - klomifenski ICSI (nema ET)
> 03/2010 - stimulirani ICSI (beta neg.)
> 04/2010 - sek,ICSI (nema transfera)
> 05/2010 - polustim. ICSI (nema ET)
> 06/2010 - klimifenski ICSI ( beta neg.)
> 01/2011 - spontana trudnoća ( biokemijska)
> ...


Ipak ovo nije kraj naše priče, nismo došli do svoje sreće...morat ćemo opet dalje i dalje dok ne dođemo do cilja!!!

----------


## tikica_69

Mi smo trudnoću (i to blizanačku) dočekali nakon 7 godina i 22. postupka MPO. Na žalost, jednu bebu smo izgubili u 19. a jednu u 39. tjednu, tako da smo opet na početku a vremena sve manje...

----------


## spodoba

tikica, mury..ne znam otkud vam snaga  :Shy kiss: 

ovo je bila sedma punkcija iliti peti transfer. cetvrti postupak je rezultirao trudnocom prosle godine ali je zavrsilo spontanim pobacajem. jos se ne usudim govoriti o uspjesnom postupku..danas smo 12+0..no guramo polako.

sretno svima!!!

----------


## M@tt

Kako bih ja volio napisati nešto u ovoj temi ali nažalost trenutno ne spadamo tu jer naša borba još uvijek traje.  :Sad:

----------


## barkica

Evo i ja da napisem: nakon 6 postupaka(3 stimulirana),bila jedna biokemijska,jedna sa 9+3 zavrsila kiretazom. U meduvremenu obavili 4 operacije i popravio se spermiogram,a ja prvotno ostala bez 1/3 jajnika, pa oba jajovoda,i na kraju ostanemo samo na 1 jajniku! Sanse za iduci postupak(tek za god.dana) ima,ali uz veliki rizik nas i citavog tima mpo dok.i kirurga. Ne nadamo se, probat cemo zivjeti godinu dana za sebe,za nas... Ovaj zadnji postupak nas je polomio:full stimulacija,svaki dan uzv i progest.,na kraju zavrsila na oper.stolu:rjesavanju friske endometrioze i aspiracija folikula. Na to dosla tromboza ruke,a rez u pupku ni mj.dana jos nije do kraja zarastao. Dobila (po naredbi) upute za nosenje midera-obavezno-jer moguce da dobim i bruh oko pupka i trbuhu... 
Zivjet cemo malo u slobodi,bez misli o tome kad cemo dalje,koliko iglica opet... Spremat cemo misli ,srce i dusu za neko malo bice,ili dvoje njih koji negdje mizda bas nas cekaju da nam kazu:hocete vi biti moji/nasi mama i tata? Dragi moji rodeki i velike rode:dok god imate reprodukcijskih organa i snagr i volje,idite i plovite u mpo vodama,ima nade,samo jos malo srece-i to ce biti to! Mi smo bili poput fenixa-jos smo grcali po pepelu i jedva smo cekali kad cemo opet dalje! Ali ako nejde,nema vise krila za let-stanite na loptu-ipak ste vi i vas zivot najbitniji! U mpo pricama svi smo borci,svatko nosi neki teret i svoju pricu,kradi nas sve snaga, hrabrost i upornost! 
Nije mozda prava tema za to,ali eto,napisala sam svoju kalvariju ukratko. Sve vas grlim i drzim fige i saljem vibrice za srecu i pozitivne bete! Borite se i drzite svoje polovice uz sebe,ako i lose krene... Mojem cu za hrabrost i snagu i zelju da idemo u posvajanje upaliti svijecu i zahvaliti Bogu sto mi ga je poslao i dao da budemo sve ove duge godine zajedno i u dobru i u zlu! Rode i rodeki:pozdrav od jedne rode sa polomljenim krilima! Sretno svima...,pozzzz...

----------


## kismet

Uh, barkice, stisne me oko srca kad pročitam tvoju priču, i ja imam 4 operacije i 2 kiretaže iza sebe, dvije godine po bolnicama...
Želim tebi i tvom mužu puno sreće što god naposljetku odlučili, mogu samo potpisati svaku tvoju riječ...

Ostalima želim od srca sve što si sami priželjkujete  :Heart:

----------


## strategija

1 IVF = 0
2 IVF =  :Heart: 
3 IVF = 0
4 IVF =  :Saint:   :Saint: 
5 IVF = ?

----------


## mari mar

IVF od drugi put! :Heart:

----------


## buba mara

Nakon 16 godina braka!
3 insjemenacije
9 IVF
Dobili prekrasnog dečka!
U međuvremenu bila dva puta na operaciji mioma i začepili mi se jajnici od silnih stimulacija!
Ali eto na kraju smo uspjeli! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tulipan83

Sve na VV
1.IVF 6mj 2010 beta 0
2.IVF 11mj 2010 ništa od ET
3.FET 2mj 2011 beta 0
4.IVF 5mj 2011 beta 927!!!!!! 18.02.2012došao nam naš zvrko mali!!!
još malo pa ćemo po bracu ili seku

----------


## Vanesa

Neznam dali ima još ovakvih:
1IVF na VV
1FET na VV
Iz ukupno dva postupka oba puta odmah ostala trudna

----------


## Sandra1971

:Sad: 
kao i *M@tt*, voljela bih da mogu išta pametno ovdje napisati..... od 4 postupka, samo 1 ET, beta 0
sad smo u petom i zadnjem postupku.... nakon toga (ako ne uspije) ću biti polomljenih krila kao *barkica* samo bez posvajanja....

----------


## Bubimitka81

1 aih  0
1. Ivf  0
2. Ivf blighted ovum (kiretaža sa 8 tjedana)
3. Ivf  0
4. Ivf trudnoća

Trenutno smo 14 tjedana

----------


## s_iva

Bubi, već 14 tjedana?  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi, već 14 tjedana?


Da, baš danas punih 14 tt. Meni nekako sporo prolazi, a kad ovako napišem izgleda kao da je proletilo  :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Trudnoca Iz treceg pokusaja ICSI trenutno u 39 tj

----------


## Inesz

Njuškalice, čestitam. Ti si naša valjda najmlađa ivf trudnica  :Smile: 

Sretno!

----------


## Zeljka33

Dijagnoza : MM '71 oligoasthenoteratozo, ja '73 PCOS?
1. ICSI stimulirani--> beta 0
2. ICSI prirodni -> utekla js  :Smile: 
3. ICSI stimulirani ---> bingo i sada curica od 4,5 g  :Smile: 

Sva tri pokušaja su bila unutar 6 mjeseci .

I

----------


## Njuskalica

Inesz bila sam i svom dok.najmladja pacijentica(22g) za ICSI  :Smile: 
A u Petrovoj neznam dal sam bila najmladja(20g) ali su se cudili na velikooooo,ali se nisam dala zbunit hehe

----------


## Njuskalica

Sa 22 otisla na konzultacije nakon 2 godine hopsanja po petrovoj

----------


## Francesca

1. Puni stimulirani - 19 js  - 1 zametak vracen - beta 0
2. Puni stimulirani - 19 js  - 3 zametka vracena - bilkemijska u 5 tt, bili su blizici
3. Klomifenski - 2 js - 1 zametak vracen - beta 0
4. Puni stimulirani - 9 js - 2 zametka vracena - bingo - malac sutra slavi prvi rockas  :Smile: 

Prvi postupak je bio 10/2009 a zadnji 9/2011, jako sam se tesko oporavljala fizicki od punih stimulacija

----------


## tlukaci5

uspjeh iz 5-tog ivf-a u vinogradskoj rezultirao je vraćanjem citiram biologicu  "jednog odličnog embrija, drugi dobar a treći malo lošiji ali eto sva tri pa da probamo" i evo dok ja ovo pišem moje tri princezice spavaju gore u svojoj sobici, svaka u svom krevetiću a ja sam najsretnija mama na svijetu..
a o porodu neću jer imala sam velikih komplikacija, po život opasnih..

----------


## drenjica

Dijagnoza: MM ekstremna oligoastehno, ja prvo sve OK, onda endometrioza
1.-10. postupak u prirodnom ciklusu - ništa
11. stimulirani ICSI - ß 3,08
12. stimulirani ICSI - ß 0
13. stimulirani ICSI - nema ET
14. stimulirani ICSI - ß 0
15. stimulirani ICSI - ß 619,2 i stigla nam naša prekrasna devetomjesečna djevojčica

----------


## Njuskalica

tlukaci5  :Smile:  3 princeze vauuuuu

----------


## krojachica

curke pitam ovdje jer ste iskusne, da li je kojoj od vas ili znate za koga kome je uspjelo
postići trudnoću a da ima hyrosalpinx?
nailazim na podatke da neodstranjeni hydrosalpinx smanjuje mogućnost začeća, negdje piše
za 50%, a neki pišu 10 puta. 
Dakle ipak bi trebalo biti nekih primjera koji su je uspjeli postići. mislim ipak netko spada u ovih
50 ili 10%. Ima li tko?
Ako netko zna, ovisi li to i o težini hydrosalpinxa? ja ga npr. nemam uvijek, ponakad je to "obični 
začepljeni" jajovod i nije velik

----------


## seka35

evo da se I ja pridruzim
 nama je uspjelo iz 
 5 pokusaja (1 ivf ,3 feta u Mariboru I dobitni 5 ivf iu Ljubljani)
 nas mali princ sad ima  1 god I 8 mjeseci

----------


## seka35

krojachica, ja cu ti odmah odgovoriti 
ja sam imala kronicni  hidrosalpings I sve dok nisam odstranila jajovode nije mi uspjelo. 
hidrosalpings I te kako smeta!

----------


## Argente

krojachice, ja znam nekog*
ali* njoj su hidrić punktirali usput prilikom punkcije na IVF-u, tako da je to ipak drugačije jer u vrijeme implantacije vjerojatno nije bilo te toksične tekućine (ili je bar bilo u smanjenom obimu).
Ti si na inseminacijama, jel' da? Možda da pitaš doktora je li moguće punktirati jajovod neposredno prije inseminacije  :neznam:  ako to ne bi dodatno povećalo opasnost od vanmaternične...

----------


## Sandra1971

> kao i *M@tt*, voljela bih da mogu išta pametno ovdje napisati..... od 4 postupka, samo 1 ET, beta 0
> sad smo u petom i zadnjem postupku.... nakon toga (ako ne uspije) ću biti polomljenih krila kao *barkica* samo bez posvajanja....


evo da ažuriram svoj post od svibnja - dobili smo još jednu priliku prije mog 42.rođendana i danas je završio i taj pokušaj bez uspjeha.... 6 postupaka i ništa...

----------


## Gabi25

Iz straha se nisam ovdje upisala dok sam bila trudna- sad konačno mogu:

Uspjelo nam je iz 9. postupka, 4. stimuliranog, nakon 2 biokemijske, 1 vanmaterične i 4 neuspjela prirodnjaka

----------


## Amari

Evo, citam i brojim sve ove silne postupke (cekam svoj prvi) i moram napisati...moji rođaci su 17 god dolazili iz Dubrovnika u ZG na potpomognutu opl, nakon 3 insjemenacije  i 22 IVF-a dobili su malu ljepoticu koja sada ima 8 godina! :Very Happy: 

Tako da....nemojte gubiti nadu!!! :Smile:  :fige:

----------


## Argente

evo i ja praznovjerno kao Gabi - uspjelo je iz FET-a nakon 1. stimulacije
prije toga 3 neuspjela prirodnjaka (i naravno ta stimulacija)

----------


## sanda1977

uspio nakon 6 postupka...s tim da sam imala samo dva transfera...

----------


## snupi

iz 3. puta.
1.ivf- beta nula
2. ivf/isci- biokemijska
3. Ivf/isci-  trudnoca

----------


## Bluebella

uspjelo iz 2. stimuliranog, 2. fet... brojim još deset tjedana do čarobnog susreta  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna 1506

1.ICSI-IVF, VV,ništa
2.ICSI-IVF,VV,uspjeli,dobili savršenog sinčića,uz Božju pomoć i Lučijevu,15.06.2005. :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 
3.ICSI-IVF,Kbc Split,uspjeli ali 8 tj.kiretaža
4.ICSI-IVF,Kbc Split,ništa
5.ICSI-IVF,Kbc Split,ništa
 Biti će i 6.put,nadam se uspješan.

----------


## tigrical

Nisam praznovjerna ali ubit ću svaku statistiku...
17

----------


## boss

mene sramota i napisati kad procitam ovo 17 put
1. ICSI + TESA nije doslo do oplodnje ni jedne od 6 jajnih celija
2. ICSI +TESE postojna bingo cekamo  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Dižem temu jer se tek sad usudim napisati...

1. AIH 0
2. AIH 0
1. stimulirani IVF 0
2. stimulirani IVF trenutno 36tt, čekamo dečkića kroz koji tjedan  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## medeni

Uspjeh iz prvog postupka, ICSI s doniranom spermom, Pronatal Prag :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Koliko vidim, nisam ni ja napisala

Uspjeh iz 4.transfera, 3.postupak. 
1. stimulirani ICSI - beta 0
2. polustimulirani ICSI - beta 0
3. FET - beta 0
4. polustimulirani ICSI - bingo  :Cool:

----------


## sara38

Nekad davno sam razmišljala da li ću se ikad ovdje upisati, onda sam zaboravila ovu temu, pa evo da napišem da sam u 41. godini rodila curku iz 11. postupka. (Uspjelo nam je u 11/2011. g.). Svi postupci - KBC RI; dg: idiopati; ranije bio jedan miss. ab. u 7tt.

----------


## jojo

:Heart: uspjeh iz prvog IVF - čekamo twinse :Heart:

----------


## legal alien

Iz sestog postupka, nakon 4 stimulirana i jednog sekundarnog IVFa stigle su nase cure!

----------


## Bab

ajde da se i mi ovdje prijavimo
nakon 6 dugih godina, 12 postupaka, 4 biokemijske i 1 misseda u 11tt ,dočekali smo i mi naše male ručice i to dva para malih najljepših ručica.

----------


## Inesz

Bab :Heart: 


naše malo čudo ima 20 mjeseci. uspjeli smo iz prvog, klomifenskog postupka. i dan danas, 20 mjeseci nakon njegovog rođenja još uvijek ima dana kad gotovo da ne mogu povjerovati u toliku sreću.

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hulija

Od prvoto icsi mi uspea imav samo eden embrion staveno no za zal zavrsi so blighted ovum od5jc 3se oplodija eden embrion se razvija kakosto treba sam o prethodno imav 3aih neuspesni

----------


## linalena

> Dižem temu jer se tek sad usudim napisati...
> 
> 1. AIH 0
> 2. AIH 0
> 1. stimulirani IVF 0
> 2. stimulirani IVF trenutno 36tt, čekamo dečkića *kroz koji tjedan*


pregledavajući ove postove moram ovo citirati i napomenuti da je nakraju bilo KROZ NEKOLIKO DANA

A da i ja napišem svoje: 
Trudnoća u tijeku nakon 8 transfera iz 6 ICSija i 4 sekundarna, iz 4 klinike 2 državne i 1 privatne u ZG te Praga, uspjelo u prvom u promjenjenoj državnoj klinici. Ovo je trudnoća u 41.god, roditi ću u 42oj

----------


## corinaII

4 ivf/ICSI - beta nula
3 ivf/ iz zamrznute J. S 
1- FET beta 14 dan 1180
Znaci uspjeli iz 8 pokušaja FET i evo moja curica došla 02.01.1014  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

evo se ja igram u subotu ujutro, pa ne mogu zalijepit histogram rezultata, al evo ovako otprilike:
od 160 postova
srednji broj pokusaja je 3.58, nije Gaussova distribucija, pa taj srednji broj zapravo ne znaci puno...
br.pokusaja-br.postova
1-56 (35% uspjesnih IVF uspije iz prve)
2-36 (22% " iz druge)
3-16 (10%)
4-15 (10%)
5-9 (5%)
6-6 (4%)
7-3 (2%)
8-3
9-4
10-1
etc…
do negdje 20 pokusaja. 

Nije bas precizno, jer sam preracunavala ove postove koji su FET racunali ko pokusaj….. cure, brisite ako mislite da nije prikladan post.

----------


## đurđa76

iz glupog praznovjerja nisam htjela prije pisati!!
1.ET-0
2.FET-O
3.ET-bingo,cura će uskoro 2 godine

i nakon 14 mjeseci što sam rodila prvi FET-dupli bingo-danas punimo 35tt i čekamo bracu i seku

----------


## Mali Mimi

uf đurđa kod vas puna kuća u tako malom roku, bravo!

----------


## Loly

> Mi azoospermija:
> 10/2009  stimulirani ICSI - dobitni - imamo već 2 ipo godinice 
> 08/2011  Fet - ništa
> 04/2012  stimulirani ICSI - ništa
> 11/2012  polustimulirani ICSI - ništa
> Uskoro ponovno po bracu/seku


Da ažuriram svoj post od prije godinu dana
03/2013 stimulirani icsi - 0
09/2013 sstimulirani icsi - 0
Uskoro šesti put idemo po bracu/seku

----------


## buble

evo i mene
nama je uspjelo od 7. puta, curka na putu odbrojavamo zadnje tjedne

sve smo prošli.. 
propuhivanje, laparoskopija, 
1 AIH=ništa, 
2 IVF u prirodnjaku 1. put izostala ovulacija, 2. put 1 js ali nema ET, 
2 IVF stimulirani 1. put prazni folikuli, 2. put 2 js ali nema ET,
2 IVF/ICSI stimulirani 1. put 8 js ali nema ET i konačno 7. put dobitni 15 js 2 ET i 1 malo srce

----------


## Argente

> evo se ja igram u subotu ujutro, pa ne mogu zalijepit histogram rezultata, al evo ovako otprilike:
> od 160 postova
> srednji broj pokusaja je 3.58, nije Gaussova distribucija, pa taj srednji broj zapravo ne znaci puno...
> br.pokusaja-br.postova
> 1-56 (35% uspjesnih IVF uspije iz prve)
> 2-36 (22% " iz druge)
> 3-16 (10%)
> 4-15 (10%)
> 5-9 (5%)
> ...


Super što si napravila ovu analizu, boogie.
Iznenađena sam koliko je parova uspjelo iz prve! I stvarno na ovako malom uzorku, i uza sve boljke hrvatskog zdravstva, drži vodu ona da većina parova uspije u prva 4 postupka.

----------


## Inesz

> evo i mene
> nama je uspjelo od 7. puta, curka na putu odbrojavamo zadnje tjedne
> 
> sve smo prošli.. 
> propuhivanje, laparoskopija, 
> 1 AIH=ništa, 
> 2 IVF u prirodnjaku 1. put izostala ovulacija, 2. put 1 js ali nema ET, 
> 2 IVF stimulirani 1. put prazni folikuli, 2. put 2 js ali nema ET,
> 2 IVF/ICSI stimulirani 1. put 8 js ali nema ET i konačno 7. put dobitni 15 js 2 ET i 1 malo srce



Buble, koliko ste to imali stimuliranih postupaka? Gdje su bili ti stimulirani postupci?

Kakvo su ti objašnjenje dali da sa tvojim godinama i dg asteno/normo kod muža ostanete bez transfera u postupcima gdje ste dobili 8 js? Kako su vam objasnili da ste prošli stimulirani i niste dobili js, odnosno da su folikuli bili "prazni"?

Imate li smrzlića iz postupka gdje ste dobili 15 js?

----------


## Brunaa

1. ITI - 0
2. IVF -  0
3. FET - 0
4. FET (zadnjeg eskimića) - bingo  :Heart: . Trenutno smo 8 tt.

----------


## buble

> Buble, koliko ste to imali stimuliranih postupaka? Gdje su bili ti stimulirani postupci?
> 
> Kakvo su ti objašnjenje dali da sa tvojim godinama i dg asteno/normo kod muža ostanete bez transfera u postupcima gdje ste dobili 8 js? Kako su vam objasnili da ste prošli stimulirani i niste dobili js, odnosno da su folikuli bili "prazni"?
> 
> Imate li smrzlića iz postupka gdje ste dobili 15 js?


Sori sad vidim da sam kod ovog predzadnjeg postupka totalno krivo napisala... tu smo dobili 3 js i 3 ET ali se niti jedan nije primio.

Imali smo sve ukupno 4 stimulirana i to 3 u prošlom zakonu i jedan u ovom novom zakonu: 

11/2010 1. IVF stimulirani sv. duh. To je trebalo biti AIH. Stimulacija je bila najprije sa Klomifenom i kad je dr.B. vidio "predobru" reakciju jajnika rekao je da zbog moguće vanmaterične i još nekih komplikacija idemo na IVF, i na kraju mi je dao još i Gonal i normalno štopericu. Uglavnom od cijele te ludnice nije bilo nite jedne js. Odgovor od biologice je bio da se to možda dogodilo zbog niskog TSH, a kad sam prije cijelog postupka pitala dr.B. da li moj nizak TSH može biti problem rekao je naravno da to ne utječe na postupak  :gaah: . 
Uglavnom nakon toga sam bila na terapiji zbog niskog TSH ispostavilo se da imam hipertireozu. E da i dr. za štitnjaču je rekla da nizak TSH ne može utjecati na samu oplodnju nego može biti opasan tek u trudnoći. Uglavnom nakon toga sam se prebacila na Vinogradsku. 

Svi slijedeći postupci su bili na Vinogradskoj
1/2012 2. IVF stimulacija Menopur i Decapeptil, jako loša reakcija jajnika a i ja sam se osjećala jako loše već par sati nakon prve injekcije. Dobili smo 2 js ali nakon IVF nema oplodnje. 
Nakon toga smo razgovarali sa biologom i ja i muž i odluka je pala na ICSI. Biolog je rekao da je moguće da moje js ne sazrijevaju na vrijeme punkcije folikula, a sa ICSI-jem prvo moraju "oguliti" js da bi vidjeli fazu zrelosti pa tek onda ako je js zrela injektiraju spermića u js. Ako sam ja to sve dobro povezala.

7/2012 3. IVF/ICSI stimulacija Gonali i Cetrotide, 8 js, 3 zrele, 3 oplođene i 3. dan 3 ET. Ali ništa, beta je bila ja mislim 28 ili tako nešto zaboravila sam. 
Nakon ovoga sam bila u komi totalnoj i pauzirali smo godinu dana, bili smo na terapiji kod jedne homeopatice koja mi je (bar ja mislim) najviše od svega pomogla na psihičkoj razini, a ko zna možda se i nešto drugo "popravilo" jer je slijedeći postupak bio uspješan.  

5/2013 4. IVF/ICSI stimulacija Puregon i Cetrotid, 15 js, ne znam koliko je bilo zrelih ali dobili su 4 embrija. Biolog je 2. dan rekao da je jako zadovoljan sa dva a druga dva nisu baš sjajna. Uglavnom 2 su vratili 3. dan (jedan tj. jedna  :Smile:  se primila) a ova dva preostala embrija su se prestala razvijati već taj 3. dan tako da nije bilo ništa za smrzavanje. 1. beta bila je 298 a druga 1313.

OPROSTITE na dugom postu ali ne znam kako bi skratila cijelu moju štoriju.

----------


## lberc

ja se još ne usudim tu upisati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tetadoktor

*buble*, možeš li mi se javiti na mail tetadoktor@gmail.com vezano uz homeopaticu. zanima me kod koga si išla, i kontakt 

hvala

----------


## buble

može naravno, šaljem

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala, odogovrila sam ti  :Smile:

----------


## megizg

> Evo da se i ja pribilježim, sad smo ušli u 2. tromj., kod nas je lista malo poduža:
> - 3 AIH- ništa(RI)
> 1. IVF klomifenski, ET 2 embrija-ništa(RI)
> 2. IVF klomifenski ET 1 embrij-ništa(RI)
> 3. prirodni IVF- nema ET-a(VV)
> 4. IVF stimulirani ET 2 embrija- ništa(VV)
> 5. IVF polustimulirani -nema ET-a(vv)
> 6. IVF stimulirani ET 1 embrij- ništa (Mb)
> 7. IVF polistimulirani -nema ET-a (Vili)
> ...


Svaka čast na upornosti! Evo ja sam sad završila peti IVF s betom 0 nažalost. U 11 mj. idem ponovo.

----------


## velikavisoka

2 AIH - ništa
2 stimulirana IVF (Gonal, Elonva) - ništa
2 FET-a - ništa
3. stimulirani IVF (dugi protokol, Decapeptyl + Menopur) - loading...

----------


## stars001

ja lagani policisticni jajnici mm oligo
na prvi transfer nismo dosli zbog hipera
za par ciklusa isli na fet i primilo se  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Aries85

Evo prvi stimulirani ivf i uspjelo iz drugog pokusaja embriotransfera,sa sam 16tt .Isli smo privatno u ****. Svaka cast osoblju,divni su/sve su ucinili da bude sto manje stresno sve to skupa. Moja preporuka svima ❤️

----------

